# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] SONY VPL-CS6 (δεν ανοίγει, μετά από χρόνια μη χρήσης...)

## corduroy27

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Έχω έναν *SONY VPL-CS6*, αγορασμένο το 2004.
Η λάμπα του κράτησε 4 χρόνια, (2000 ώρες λειτουργίας, όπως προβλέπεται)
και κάπου το 2008 παρέδωσε πνεύμα. Από τότε δε τον έχω ασχοληθεί μαζί του,
αφού η τιμή για λάμπα αντικατάστασης ήταν απλά απαγορευτική!
Πρόσφατα όμως, που χάλασε η TV μου, το έψαξα λίγο και αποφάσισα να αγοράσω μια φθηνή συμβατή λάμπα,
για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου μέχρι να πέσει η τιμή μιας OLED που ζαχαρώνω...
Έκανα λοιπόν την αλλαγή και όταν πήγα να ανοίξω τον προτζέκτορα, παρατήρησα ότι δεν ανοίγει καν!
Ούτε το φωτάκι του Power ανάβει, ούτε θόρυβος από το ανεμιστηράκι ακούγεται, ούτε τίποτα!
Ψάχνοντας είδα ότι συνήθης ύποπτος είναι το IC *MCZ3001DB*, το οποίο έχει αποδειχτεί αρκετά ευαίσθητο.
Πέτυχα και σχετικό βίντεο επισκευής.
Το εν λόγω Chip το ενσωματώνουν αρκετοί μοντέλα TV επίσης. Πέτυχα μάλιστα και εδώ στο φόρουμ ένα αντίστοιχο θέμα...

Θέλω λοιπόν να το αλλάξω και κατέληξα σε 2 επιλογές.
Από Ελλάδα που έψαξα, το έχει ο ΦΑΝΟΣ αλλά η έκδοση που έχει δε γράφει* B* στο τέλος, δηλαδή γράφει *MCZ3001D*.
Δεν ξέρω πόσο ρόλο παίζει αυτό και αν είναι ρίσκο να το δοκιμάσω!  :Huh: 
Από την άλλη έχω πετύχει στο ebay (από Αγγλία), μια (βελτιωμένη όπως γράφει στην περιγραφή ΟΕΜ έκδοση του Chip),
έκδοση του *MCZ3001DB* η οποία υποτίθεται ότι είναι πιο ανθεκτική από το Original!

Συγκεκριμένα γράφει:
_MCZ3001DB IC Chip for Sony and Hitachi TV repair. This is the suggested replacement for MCZ3001D, MCZ3001DA, 875967030. This is an upgraded OEM pulse width modulation chip. Its designed to last longer than the original ones that Sony and Hitachi used that commonly fail. Sony part number 670335501, 670581001 and the Hitachi part number is CP08451U. 
_
Έχετε να επισημάνετε κάτι μεταξύ αυτών των 2 επιλογών;

Επίσης, πέτυχα ένα βίντεο που ένας τύπος κάνει κάποια τεστ σε κάποια τέτοια Chip και κάπου στο 6ο λεπτό λέει κάτι για θέρμανση του Chip που θα μπορούσε ίσως να το επαναφέρει, (αν κατάλαβα καλά)!!!
Πόσο ασφαλές θα ήταν να δοκιμάσω με σεσουάρ μαλιών κάτι τέτοιο, δεδομένου ότι δεν έχω ειδικό θερμαντήρα και με ποιο τρόπο θα κατάφερνα να ζεστάνω το Chip όπως αναφαίρεται, με τον ελάχιστο κίνδυνο να καταστρέπω κάτι άλλο δίπλα του...;  :Blush: 
Ίσως είναι καλή ιδέα να το δοκιμάσω κι αυτό πριν προβώ σε αγορά ανταλλακτικού.

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού εντόπισες ότι η βλάβη βρίσκετε εκεί και επειδή είναι απλό ολοκληρωμένο που αλλάζει εύκολα και φτηνό στην αγορά του κάνε αντικατάσταση βάλε και μία βάση για εύκολη μελλοντική αλλαγή του, μην δοκιμάσεις καθόλου ζέσταμα διότι ακόμη κι αν επανέλθει πολύ σύντομα θα εμφανισθεί το πρόβλημα ξανά. Και ΟΧΙ δεν κάνει το απλό σεσουάρ μαλλιών, αλλά δεν ξέρω εγώ ποια είναι η διαφορά αυτών των δύο εκδόσεων.

----------


## east electronics

Εγω  πλεον δεν ασχολουμαι με τετοια πραγματα  εμπειρικα  γνωριζω  οτι mcz  κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα  φτηνα τα οποια ειναι μαπα   και τα αυθεντικα που πρεπει να ειναι γυρω στα 20  ευρω  Νομιζω οτι τα παιδια στον Χαρη Βασιλειαδη  ξερουν την διαφορα και εκει ειναι η ουσια  ψωνιζεις απο εκει  μιλας με τα παιδια και ζητας αυθεντικο  
Δεν μπορω να βοηθησω παραπερα

----------

